# Home made EASY WOOD TOOL..



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Im cheap when it comes to buying things that i can make, so here it is, my new tool, the carbide cutter is from Woodcraft CI3 easy wood tool cutter,
Cutter- $18
Copper cap -$2
3/8 stainless rod- free
handle- free- turned myself, didnt finish it to look pretty its a tool

feels solid in my hand, the poly is drying so i didnt get a chance to use it yet...


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Impressive!

How did you drill out and thread the hole for the screw that attaches the cutter to the shaft?

I bought two of the Easy Wood tools but I might expand my tool collection at some point.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I milled a flat spot and then drilled a .0996 dia hole to make sure it was square to the flat spot. While still in the vise I started the #4-40 tap to make sure it was straight, then finished it by hand. That small tap was not easy, I broke one, I'm not sure it needs such a small screw, by I didn't want to break the carbide if the tapper wasn't correct... I had fun making this
I work in a building with a machine shop by the way.


Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

good looking tool:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would have used a thicker steel for the shaft. 3/8" won't let you cut very deep without chatter. If you don't hang it over the tool rest very far you will be OK.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

john lucas said:


> I would have used a thicker steel for the shaft. 3/8" won't let you cut very deep without chatter. If you don't hang it over the tool rest very far you will be OK.


 I'm getting a tool rest to reach inside goblets, but this us mostly for pens, I'm making a square one out of 1/2 square stock

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, that looks a bit small. It will be perfect for pens though. I do 90% of my pen turning with my home made easy wood tool. I prefer the square cutter with the slight radius for pen turning and the square one for bangle turning. Been meaning to make a much beefier version with a round cutter for hollowing but havnt had time.

Since you have access to a machine shop, would you be interested in making one for me? I'd gladly pay or trade pen blanks or something. Just need the tool, Id turn my own handle and purchase my own cutter. I want one that will hold the larger round cutter for hollowing bowls. If your not interested, thats cool too, I'll eventually get around to making one, lol.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I was thinking the same thing, that looks a bit small. It will be perfect for pens though. I do 90% of my pen turning with my home made easy wood tool. I prefer the square cutter with the slight radius for pen turning and the square one for bangle turning. Been meaning to make a much beefier version with a round cutter for hollowing but havnt had time.
> 
> Since you have access to a machine shop, would you be interested in making one for me? I'd gladly pay or trade pen blanks or something. Just need the tool, Id turn my own handle and purchase my own cutter. I want one that will hold the larger round cutter for hollowing bowls. If your not interested, thats cool too, I'll eventually get around to making one, lol.


Sure, were u thinking 1/2 square stainless?? Send me a pm

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

The reason I used 3/8 is because stainless is expensive and this 12" piece was a scrap piece from, and I wasn't sure I could make a tool myself, now that I know, I'm going for the 1/2 square, not sure if it will be stainless though,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Cool, PM coming!!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Why use stainless. I just round and square stock from the box stores. The steel you use for the shank doesn't have to be anything exotic. I make my tools 1/2" minumum and usually 3/4" if possible. Less chatter and if you need to hollow deeper you can.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

john lucas said:


> Why use stainless. I just round and square stock from the box stores. The steel you use for the shank doesn't have to be anything exotic. I make my tools 1/2" minumum and usually 3/4" if possible. Less chatter and if you need to hollow deeper you can.


It was a scrap piece and free, some people like the look and low maintanance of stainless, next one I'm making OS regullar steel for myself

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I just assumed stainless was stronger and woould be better for reaching over the tool rest a bit furthere. Now that I think about it, the handle would probably fail before the steel, even using the cheaper mild steel.

Rus, change of plans, lets go with the cheaper stuff for mine rather than the stainless.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

I made one similar to this one except I used 5/8" cold-rolled and a tool bit for a metal lathe. It is intended as a deep-reach hollowing tool. Not as versatile as yours with the round cutter head but it'll suffice. I'll try to post a photo if I remember it (I'm old, too) and when I figure out how to post photos.... Soon, I hope.


----------



## smokeymountianbowls (Aug 3, 2012)

Really good looking tool bravo


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Just finished up some shafts made of 1/2 x12" steel to hold the ci0 and the largest easy wood tools square cutter. Now just need to clean up the nose and make a handle and then turn some bowls 

Got a listing in clasifieds if anyone is interested 







































Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Finished one of the handles, the total length is 24inches. 
Yes the handles are probably patented, but nothing wrong with making them for yourself only



















Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job -- now get back in shop and use that tool for something fun!!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Nice job -- now get back in shop and use that tool for something fun!!!


Lol for sure,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, great job! tell us how they work out!


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, sending you a PM now.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I got the square cutter on eBay for $7.

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> wow, great job! tell us how they work out!


the square rougher works great, havnt used the round finisher yet to hollow out a bowl, maybe next week


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Robert this is the one with the ci3 cutter with 3/8 shaft. I'm sure you want square though

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Robert this is the one with the ci3 cutter with 3/8 shaft. I'm sure you want square though
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


 forget the picture? lol


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Scroll to the first page, thats all the picture is got. I can't find them on my phone anymore :/

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so sorry man what size shaft is that?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

3/8

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea i like that one how long is that shaft compared to the other one you made?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

It sticks out 6" from the handle.

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

looking good


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

If it works well for you, very well then ... Impressive!


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Capt'n Eddie sells the cutters way cheap.:thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/user/capneddie/featured
No connection.
Bill


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Bill White said:


> Capt'n Eddie sells the cutters way cheap.:thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/capneddie/featured
> No connection.
> Bill


I hope your not saying that my shafts are too expensive 
here is a link to his webcite
http://eddiecastelin.com/products_and_services

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

Made one of may own tools yesterday. New to turning. And making my one tools but think it turned out good and works well.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Medic716 said:


> Made one of may own tools yesterday. New to turning. And making my one tools but think it turned out good and works well.


That's awesome, I like making my own tools, I get pride and joy making them and using them myself

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Medic716 said:


> Made one of may own tools yesterday. New to turning. And making my one tools but think it turned out good and works well.


 your tool looks great
keep up the good work


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Those look pretty good Rusdemka. Might have to look at something like that soon.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nooooo! Rusdemka, I was talking about the actual carbide cutters. Sorry for any upset.
Bill


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Bill White said:


> Nooooo! Rusdemka, I was talking about the actual carbide cutters. Sorry for any upset.
> Bill


Lol I know, I was just messing with you, I forgot about capneddie, he does have good deals on the cutters, I should have got them there instead of woodcraft. Oh well, can't always save, otherwise they won't make money to stay in business,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Great idea and inspiration in this thread.
I might have to muster courage one of these days to be as great and resourceful as you.


----------



## po retired state emp (Jan 26, 2017)

*home made easy wood tool*

where do you get the screws? do they come with the cutter?


----------



## po retired state emp (Jan 26, 2017)

Where do you get the screw or does it come with the cutter?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

po retired state emp said:


> Where do you get the screw or does it come with the cutter?


If you buy actual carbide tools the screw comes with the tool. The screws are available in many places. https://www.aliexpress.com/popular/carbide-insert-screws.html


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

2012 thread....


----------

